# FOR SALE - Hankook 175-70-R14 WHITEWALLS



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

how much shipped to Canada?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Brand new 260 + shipping
> 
> pm your zip code for shipping quote


:thumbsup:


----------

